# AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 4000+ Heating



## ankitj1611 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello

I have a desktop with AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 4000+ .I am using windows 7.Check the screenshots you will understand what is this thread for

It is facing shutdowns 

What can i do for it?

Heating
*oi58.tinypic.com/29zudc5.jpg




Normal Temp
*oi59.tinypic.com/3039r20.jpg



Is stock cooler not ok?This is old cpu.I dont want any cooler master or deepcool for this.But any other thing i can do?


----------



## Jripper (Jul 7, 2014)

These are way too high temperatures for both idle and load.
First, remove the stock cooler, remove the existing thermal paste(check youtube on how to remove thermal paste), apply some decent thermal paste ,reinstall the stock cooler and check temperatures. Maybe the thermal paste has wore off.

Get some decent quality (ELECTRICALLY  NON-CONDUCTIVE!) thermal paste like the Coolermaster Thermal Fusion 400 and try using it.


----------



## ankitj1611 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello thanks for reply

Coolermaster Thermal Fusion 400 is it good?I saw it can be bought online for around 500

Any other cheap available?Or i have to buy this


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 7, 2014)

noctua nt h1 is really good and is available for around  ₹415 in primeabgb.


----------



## ankitj1611 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello  rijinpk1
Yeah i was searching and also found Noctua NT-H1 on primeabgb..But all other online shopping websites have price around like 1000..So is the product with primeabagb Genuine?has someone bought from this site?

Amazon.in selling it for 1300

Amazon.in: Buy Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Compound Online at Low Prices in India | noctua Reviews & Ratings


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 7, 2014)

ankitj1611 said:


> Hello  rijinpk1
> Yeah i was searching and also found Noctua NT-H1 on primeabgb..But all other online shopping websites have price around like 1000..So is the product with primeabagb Genuine?has someone bought from this site?
> 
> Amazon.in selling it for 1300
> ...



imported


----------



## ankitj1611 (Jul 7, 2014)

means?Amazon.in is imported one?

So can i buy with primeabgb?Will it be Genuine?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 7, 2014)

ankitj1611 said:


> means?Amazon.in is imported one?
> 
> So can i buy with primeabgb?Will it be Genuine?



some sellers are not from india.
the one with primeabgb should be genuine.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 7, 2014)

CM thermal fusion is good. I use it myself.

The noctua NT H1 is great as well. Probably will give you 3-4 degrees less.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 8, 2014)

I have same processor, 4800 version.

I have had the same issue. I tried installing huge a.s.s cooler(won in digit contest), worked for a while and then failed.
Then updating thermal paste regularly, failed.

Eventually under clocked to 1.2V and now it works fine, still high temps.. but works..
Also clean the CPU fan, may help a bit.

This problem is worse in summer, but rainy seasons and winter, no issues!


----------



## ankitj1611 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi @ a_k_s_h_a_y
Yeah CPU is getting heated like frying pan.But


I have just ordered Noctua NT H1.Shall i cancel it? will it not help me??I want to use my PC   


@ Jripper nd   [MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION] pls help


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 8, 2014)

ankitj1611 said:


> I have just ordered Noctua NT H1.Shall i cancel it? will it not help me??I want to use my PC
> 
> 
> @ Jripper nd   [MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION] pls help



if the culprit is not the cpu, then applying thermal paste will help. make sure that you clean the heat sink well and fan is working properly.


----------



## ankitj1611 (Jul 9, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> if the culprit is not the cpu, then applying thermal paste will help. make sure that you clean the heat sink well and fan is working properly.




Hello
yes the fan is working properly and heatsink is clear and clean.There is no dust choked in it.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 11, 2014)

underclock it to 1.2 v and try first.. then do everything else
check this in BIOS settings.


----------



## ankitj1611 (Jul 14, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> underclock it to 1.2 v and try first.. then do everything else
> check this in BIOS settings.




hello my motherboard is gigabyte m61sme-s2
*www.gigabyte.in/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2507#ov

I didnt find any option in BIOS to set voltage for CPU.Is their any other way?


----------



## masterkd (Jul 15, 2014)

I had two Athlon 64X2 (4400 and 4600). One is still being used regularly and other is un-operational now as I have upgraded to my current rig. I must admit these two are the coolest processor (with stock cooler, never changed thermal paste in last 5+ years) I have ever used in last 15 years. I don't understand why it is causing overheat issue. Please check the airflow is fine inside the cabinet. Also if possible check ripples in power supply output. Dirty power might cause overheating.


----------

